
Why False Claims About Covid-19 Refuse to Die - evolve2k
http://m.nautil.us/issue/84/outbreak/why-false-claims-about-covid_19-refuse-to-die
======
1MachineElf
What's ironic is the amount of distrust and bickering below the article in the
comments section.

